# Building Jump Standards & Poles



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

the lorien stable version is what i use---- very very simple- at home it really shouldn't matter what cups u use... unless ur horses are prone to jumping crooked etc. the jump poles are standardly 10ft but 8ft ones work fine and are usually cheaper- u can buy platic coloured sleeves for the pvc pipes in case of shatter


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

Ohhh, nice idea to put those sleeves on PVC poles! 

10-foot poles just seem really long (and heavy) for me to be hauling around our not-so-giant arena. Maybe I will go with 8-foot (and save a little money too!)


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

glad to be helpful  http://www.jumpgearetc.com/page-railsleeves.html here's an example of what i'm talking bout- i'm sure u can get them cheaper somewhere


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Awsome idea XivoShowJumper,


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm having a hard time finding any poles... I can find 8' fence posts, but they're 6" thick and HEAVY! I guess I just need to keep calling around.

Does anyone have a good caveletti building page?


----------



## back in the crosby again (Feb 4, 2009)

I use 4 inch pvc pipes for poles, just make sure you get the solid core ones. The other hollow core ones just don't stand up to the use. They are lighter and easy to move around. Also I just take different colored duct tape and make stripes on mine and they look great. I would stick with the 10ft poles. I had some 8ft ones once and they ended up looking narrow from the back of my horse. 

If you really want to have wood ones you can call and talk to your local lumber yards, in other words NOT lowes or HomeDepot or whatever you have in your area. The local places will do custom cuts for you.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I thought about calling the mills. I guess I'll be on the phone tomorrow ;-). I don't like PVC for jump poles. I don't mind them for cavaletties, but most I can get around here are too flimsy for jumps.

Thanks!


----------



## back in the crosby again (Feb 4, 2009)

luvs2ride1979 said:


> I thought about calling the mills. I guess I'll be on the phone tomorrow ;-). I don't like PVC for jump poles. I don't mind them for cavaletties, but most I can get around here are too flimsy for jumps.
> 
> Thanks!


I guess it may be unusual but I have a selection of different thicknesses and the different types of core (like I talked about in my previous post). I get the 4inch ones with the thickest walls and solid core. They will not sag across a jump like the others. And what I mean by solid core is they are still hollow pipes but the plastic that makes up the walls of the pipe are solid. The hollow core ones are styrofoamy in the center of the pipe wall. 

But that aside, call your mills. I have an amish guy that runs a mill in my area who will do custom type of stuff for me if I order a minimum number. The minimum number is usually not that much and they will deliver.


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

i don't find 8 ft that narrow at all? i mean you can get a narrow jump on course thats like 5 ft? i spose it depends on the horse tho i tend to have a mixtur of lengths from 5-10' lets the horses see that a jump is a jump..... doesn't matter how narrow or wide, or thin or thick


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

If you're going to paint the uprights, do it after you drill the holes. If you paint first, the wood will splinter when you drill the holes out the other end. Found that one out the first time I made jumps. If you don't need really tall jumps, look at the fencing corner posts. They are 3' tall, have nice decorative tops and makes for a solid but portable wooden upright.


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

Ohh, thanks for the tips, MyBoyPuck!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Just read in a magazine about buying Christmas tree stands when they're on clearance (coming up to that time!), and a 8ft 4x4 post, cut it in half to make two, one for each side, into the tree stand, and walla, cheap jump standards (hope that made sense?). I'm going to be doing that


----------



## back in the crosby again (Feb 4, 2009)

I read that article too. 

Oh and when I was talking about the 8 ft being too narrow that was training a young horse to jump. When doing this I like to have the 10 ft wide jumps so that they can get their barrings. After they are comfortable with that then I would train them on different widths. If I was going to only build a couple jumps like I did when I was boarding and training at a place that did not have any I would make them all 10 ft. So the youngsters could start to do more then just one jump over and over again. 

That is just my strategy, I guess I should have explained it better.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

the hubby made me these last year ... he used pvc pipes with caps on the ends for polls.


----------



## sunshineo0o (Oct 15, 2009)

I had the same problem with there not being any jumps at my new barn. So a few weeks ago I used this website to build the standards. 
Building Jump Standards

I found it helpful because it showed pictures lol. Not sure about home depot having the wooden poles. I just found the pvc poles there.


----------

